

Paint Servers: SVG and Canvas - bdfh42
http://ajaxian.com/archives/paint-servers-svg-and-canvas

======
bprater
Can someone decode what the hell this article is about? A paint server is
a.... ?

~~~
jcl
I assume "server" must be some internal developer terminology, because the
article seems to be entirely about _client_ -side rendering -- specifically
about using SVG or JavaScript+Canvas to tweak the rendering of HTML/CSS, in
custom experimental builds of Firefox.

